# Liverpool '08 some tips



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Next year is EuropeanCapital of culture in the pool.
If you go to www.08card.co.uk and apply for your free 08 card. or www.liverpool08.com for highlights.
This entitles you to discounts on travel, theatre and show tickets and tons more.
Also the British Open Golf is at Birkdale nr Southport next year.
If you decide to base yourself over the water in Wirral, there are many travel and admission concessions here also. 
Go for it it's free (my favourite word!)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Bigfoot, is that link correct :?: 

Johnny F


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Oops corrected ta.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

Bigfoot,

Hoping to visit Liverpool in July, taking my ol' Mum to see the Klimt exhibition at Tate Modern. We are thinking of staying at the CC site at West Kirby and getting the ferry across, or alternatively Southport. My van is 6.5 metres, so not city centre car park friendly. 

Have you any advice re buses, or is there a Park & Ride facility? I have looked on the Visit Liverpool website but it is not very helpful. I will ring the Tourist Information and the campsites, but there is no substitute for advice from a fellow motorhomer!

Look forward to hearing from you, or anyone else out there who can help.

Many thanks.

Rowan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Evolution said:


> Hoping to visit Liverpool in July,


The current ( August 2008) Practical Motorhome has an article on visiting Liverpool with a motorhome.

Quote: " Liverpool is only just getting around to building a purpose built park and ride scheme. However the city has plenty of central car parks and a good few of them are open air ones. And Liverpool has not succumbed to the rash of height barriers that plague other city car parks.

You can find free parking on the waterfront .Spaces fill up quickly but you should be able to find a pay and display slot. Our favourite parking place was the Anglican Cathedral which is within easy walking distance of most city centre attractions."

Not sure about the last bit as the Cathedral is on top of a steep hill and the rest is at the bottom ! THere is a very good circular bus service however and your Mum at least will get it free. I bought a one day pass and used it to sightsee from the bus hopping off at each attraction.

It's a smashing place to visit. Take her to the Walker Art Gallery too - wonderful.

G


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Rowan - you must have a good memory to revive bigfoot's thread - or was it a search result? - anyway - if you are staying overnight on Merseyside then driving into the city for the day to visit the Tate you could almost certainly park somewhere on the Albert Dock/Kings Dock complex even with a big-ish MH, the Tate is an easy walk from the various car parks on that part of the waterfront and they don't usually fill up on week-days. The obvious advantage of this being that you would have the MH with you as a 'retreat' rather than leaving it on a site and using public transport. Southport CC is a great site but is quite a distance from the Albert Dock (ie where the Tate is) but if you overnight at West Kirby you could drive through the tunnel and park at the docks and that would be a shorter journey. Bus and Ferry would be fun if weather good. The only problem with the dock complex at the moment is that there is a lot of building going on and parking situations change. If you want an update nearer the time of your trip contact me for latest news; I'll PM you my e mail address. West Kirby is a good place to be based - nice walks along the beach, I'd probably go for that for starters and decide on how to reach Liverpool nearer the time.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

Good Evening Grizzly and Jagman,

Wow, informed replies so quickly, thank you very much indeed. 

Yes, I did find Bigfoot's original post by searching. It's always worth seeing if someone has already asked the question. From my research so far, I was beginning to think this trip was going to be a non-starter, but in fact it does sound as though it will be much easier than I thought. I am really not used to the idea of taking the van into a city centre!! The driving bit doesn't bother me (despite being a woman) but it never occurred to me in my wildest dreams that there would be somewhere to park. I have now emailed Albert Dock direct and Tourist Information so it will be interesting to see what they say.

West Kirby is the site of choice, and I had anticipated getting the ferry, but the journey from the site to the ferry on public transport seems to be a non-starter. Mum is a fit 80 year old, but I don't want her to be exhausted before we get to the galleries. So taking the van into town, we could then have a ferry trip as a separate excursion.

Yes, the Walker Gallery is on the list too.

Many thanks for your advice guys, once I have firmed up on dates I may well get back to you. I see the Tall Ships are leaving on the 18th July, so might try and plan something around that, but will bear in mind the impact that will have on parking availability

Rowan


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hi Rowan,
Sorry for delay in replying but I have been away.
DON'T consider driving into Liverpool at the moment! It is CHAOTIC!
Well done the planner who okayed a major redevelopment in Capital of culture year. I wouldn't consider going in in anything bigger than a pair of roller skates!
If you want to check buses and trains Google Merseytravel who run the trains and buses.
Thursaton is good you need to catch a bus to West Kirby to take the train to Liverpool. Get off the train at James street the albert dock is a short walk away. Alternatively drive to Seacombe Ferry and park in the Spaceport. The ferry after 0930 is a heritage cruise and takes about an hour. If you are visiting early July Southport will be full The Open golf is on all campsites will be chocker. The Albert Dock is a very short walk away,also try a tour on the Wacker Quacker, leaves the Albert dock regulary.
Another site is Grange Farm in Storeton Village, it is a caravan club site and run by Mr Oakley. Buses to Liverpool are about a mile and a half walk away.
May I also recommend a visit to Port Sunlight and the Lady Lever art gallery excellent and a very good cafe.
Enjoy your stay any more info just ask!!
I'm sorry I haven't given links but I wanted to reply to you asap.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Bigfoot, many thanks for another speedy reply, albeit a bit of a downer following from the last two replies. I have booked West Kirby CC site but can always cancel it again, when I have looked at your suggested alternatives. The trip has firmed up a bit today, we are linking it with a trip to see some of Mum's old friends in Leominster who are home from Spain, then on up to Merseyside. Unfortunately the only dates we can come up with for Leominster are mid-August, so we plan to visit Liverpool from Monday 18th August for two/three days. Yes, I know this is nowhere near long enough but Mum will have had enough by then and I can come back with husband another time.

In the meantime, I have had a reply from the Albert Dock Company to the effect that parking is available in the coach park for £10 for up to 24 hours. Does this sound like a viable option?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Rowan

I think the option of parking on the dock complex for £10 sounds like an excellent idea, especially as the 'coach park' sounds like the sort of place a MH would be smaller than most of the other vehicles for a change! 20 hours would give you lots of time to return to MH to 'freshen up' and revive yourselves between sorties as well. Go for it!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The Tate Liverpool ( Klimt exhibition) is in the Albert Dock and the ordinary bus stops there too on the circular route round town. There is also one of those open topped tour buses that does all the sights and that stops at the Albert Dock. You can hop on and off for the one fare. Your Mum would get the service bus free however but there is no commentary though the driver of the service bus gave me plenty of information when he knew I was not a Scouser !

Have you checked whether you have to book tickets for the Klimt ? I think they are free but you have to book. That's the theory anyway but don't know if it is necessary. I walked in to the Turner exhibition without tickets in January though you were supposed to have them.

We hope to go later in the year so I'd be interested in how you get on in the coach park. From what I remember it is huge.

G


----------

